# This is what w8's do best



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

Civic had a k20 swap out of a acura type r-s and was fully gutted, but he couldnt keep up with my four-motion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMAk_fDC0Wo


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (UNFw8fourmotion)*

Nice.. Got my ass handed to me by one of those once, but spanked a supercharged Jetta VR6... 6spd W8...


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (VWGUY4EVER)*

nice kill. was the honda really that loud?


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (BlackJelli)*

yeh, he was running straight pipe all the way, no cats or mufflers, to be honest it was kinda annoying loud l


----------



## Christopher_davis (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (UNFw8fourmotion)*

God I hope the w8 would take a 2.0 swap haha


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (Christopher_davis)*

his car is running like crap...or he has the 160 hp motor...as i doubt your W8 is a high 12sec car...lol...ive seen about 8 light bolt-on k20 hatches/eg coups just poop on turbo VR's, c4/c5/c6 vettes, evo's, modded b4 S4's...really just a litany of cars locally...and that was a ek hatch btw...not an eg...



_Modified by WAR_GTI at 5:43 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: This is what w8's do best (Christopher_davis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christopher_davis* »_God I hope the w8 would take a 2.0 swap haha

To me it looked like the civic had problems hooking up. Or a slipping clutch.


----------

